# banded pheasant



## jordanpratt (Feb 28, 2006)

i shot a banded pheasant this after noon and was wondering what it means is it like a waterfowl band ot what 
its says winsor canadian on it 
let me know if you know anything about it


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Maybe it's sponsored by Windsor Canadian Whiskey... :lol: :lol:

http://www.drinksmixer.com/desc1442.html


----------



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

It is worth a free drink somewhere. One of the bars in Vermillion used to do that. Check with the local taverns and see.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I would say it was from a pheasant farm. They band there birds alot of the time. Or for some kind of hunt.

Thats my honest guess!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

*
Hi,
I found a banded seagull once. I don't know what the deal is with that, but perhaps your pheasant was a released bird that the owner banded. No phone numbers or address on it ahh?
Good work,
Dan*


----------

